# Paulding Forest



## Jeff Raines (Nov 10, 2012)

Scouted out old blue car body road today.Gates already open,people driving everywhere.
Very little deer sign behind open gates,lots of yote tracks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Wife saw a 10pt that was road killed right at Braswell Mtn road
2 weeks ago.....I went to see it and someone had cut the head
off, and left the body in the ditch....

No deer at all on Paulding WMA....Yall just stay home............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 11, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Wife saw a 10pt that was road killed right at Braswell Mtn road
> 2 weeks ago.....I went to see it and someone had cut the head
> off, and left the body in the ditch....
> 
> No deer at all on Paulding WMA....Yall just stay home............



None at all................I'm not going


----------



## Drycreek (Nov 11, 2012)

some hunters were setting campers up today!!  they  seemed really excited!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Where are they setting campers up ???

I did not know PF had a campground ????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Where are they setting campers up ???
> 
> I did not know PF had a campground ????



they camp on sides of the road.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing up there worth your time...to many yotes and noobs tromping around...


----------



## georgia resident (Nov 14, 2012)

Man somebody flagged the side of the road where I was going i hate to walk in on people guess i'll just go to the hunting club


----------



## bucktail (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone know how today's hunt went?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2012)

This morning I saw one deer,don't know what it was as it blew me off while waving goodbye.Heard no shots anywhere.

This eve.partner let a 6 point get by him,but the guy in the next holler got him.


----------



## HuntFishCook (Nov 15, 2012)

*Paulding Forest Hunt 2012*





Didn't see any deer saw plenty of turkeys...I agree a whole lots of Coyote tracks every where I was at today...May try a different spot in the morning. Only heard 2 shots this evening. I heard through the grapevine that there was a 4 point killed this morning..


----------



## wshooks (Nov 16, 2012)

I lost a decent buck in between hulseytown and old yorkville due to a bad shot...I'm guessing 3.5 yr old at least 15 in spread if anyone finds it I'd like to hear about it thanks


----------



## bucktail (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Good luck out there!! I'm still riding my office chair, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HuntFishCook (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking I might cook a nice pot of Deer Track stew. Because all I have seen is tracks


----------



## hikingthehills (Nov 16, 2012)

Working tomorrow wont be there till Sunday.  Got to love it when you are told at the last minute about work.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2012)

I screwed up and moved too fast on a good buck,he picked me off and with a couple of jumps was gone.
Them older ones don't try to figure things out,they just leave.


----------



## georgia resident (Nov 17, 2012)

saw 9 doe friday to bad couldnt shoot does heading out this morning to try again but no deer their dont go


----------



## EDH (Nov 18, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## HuntFishCook (Nov 18, 2012)

As of 1930 this evening there had been a total of 74 bucks 30 does and 1 coyote.


----------



## HuntFishCook (Nov 18, 2012)

1030 hunters signed in to hunt the 4 days


----------



## georgia resident (Nov 19, 2012)

killed spike an a doe missed the bigun


----------

